# se suelen



## flyingcat2008

En España, *se suelen* comer turrones de postre, que son dulces de almendra muy  difíciles de masticar.

Hi, everyone!

I know it means that "In Spanish, *people* get used to eat...".You can find it is a typical impersonal sentence,so it should use " se suele".Why use "se suelen"?I don't understand ~~

muchas gracias！


----------



## Pitt

flyingcat2008 said:


> En España, *se suelen* comer turrones de postre, que son dulces de almendra muy difíciles de masticar.
> 
> Hi, everyone!
> 
> I know it means that "In Spanish, *people* get used to eat...".You can find it is a typical impersonal sentence,so it should use " se suele".Why use "se suelen"?I don't understand ~~
> 
> muchas gracias！


 
En mi opinión se trata de una _pasiva refleja. _El sujeto y el verbo deben concordar en número (en este caso = plural):

Se suelen comer turrones de postre.

Saludos


----------



## flyingcat2008

Thank you!

So if it is  passive reflexive, it means " turrones de postre is used to eat"?


----------



## lolalolitalola

flyingcat2008 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So if it is passive reflexive, it means " turrones de postre is used to eat"?


 
It means "People usually eat _turrones_ in Spain" or "_Turrones_ are usually eaten in Spain". As a cultural note, turrones are a Christmas treat, we don't usually eat them at other time sof the year, so I would add "... during Christmas."

Regards!


----------



## danisac

Maybe this will help you flyingcat:
-used to + inf: solía--> I used to eat this: solía comer esto.
-to be used to + gerund: estar acostumbrado a-->I'm used to eating this: estoy  
                                                      acostumbrado a comer esto. 
-to get used to + gerund: acostumbrarse a-->I'm getting used to eating this: me
                                                      estoy acostumbrando a comer esto.
Now in Spanish you can use "soler" in present: "suelo comer esto" but in English you can't use a form of "use" to translate it.You have to do what Lola did,use:"usually"
-->I usually eat this: suelo comer esto.
Un saludo.


----------



## Magmod

Pitt said:


> En mi opinión se trata de una _pasiva refleja. _El sujeto y el verbo deben concordar en número (en este caso = plural):
> 
> Se suelen comer turrones de postre.



¿Por qué no concorda con el verbo *comer* así?:

Se suele comer turrones de postre


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Magmod, I think message #2 above answers your question.


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Me parece que es una de esas oraciones que se pueden expresar de dos maneras:
1) Impersonal: "Se suele comer turrones en España". (La gente, las personas, suelen comer turrones en España).
2) Pasiva refleja (que es como está en el ejemplo): "Se suelen comer turrones en España". (>>>Voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España").
Como bien dice Pitt, en este 2º caso deben concordar verbo y sujeto en número.


----------



## roanheads

Magmod said:


> ¿Por qué no concorda con el verbo *comer* así?:
> 
> Se suele comer turrones de postre


 
Hola Magmod,
No concuerda con el verbo, así, porque el verbo " soler "siempre lleva infinitivo seguido.
Tu ejemplo, a mi parecer, utiliza el " se impersonal " y lleva el verbo " suele " en singular.
El primer ejemplo es,como dice Pitt, passivo, donde el verbo "suelen" concuerda con "turrones" en plural.
Así lo veo.
Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Hola Rayines,
 ¡Me adelantaste !
Saludos.


----------



## flyingcat2008

Thank you all!

It's very detailed and clear.I understand !


----------



## Magmod

¿Entonces por qué no dicen de manera escueta así?:
Suelen comer turrones de postre


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> ¿Entonces por qué no dicen de manera escueta así?:
> Suelen comer turrones de postre


No te enojes, Magmod , se puede decir perfectamente también así. Pero como ves, yo misma escribí: "Se puede decir....", y no "Puedes decirlo.....". Es costumbre tal vez, o bien que el sujeto, cuando dices "Se suele comer....." al ser impersonal, abarca una cantidad indefinida de personas, es más amplio .


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola: Me parece que es una de esas oraciones que se pueden expresar de dos maneras:
> 1) Impersonal: "Se suele comer turrones en España". (La gente, las personas, suelen comer turrones en España).
> 2) Pasiva refleja (que es como está en el ejemplo): "Se suelen comer turrones en España". (>>>Voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España").
> Como bien dice Pitt, en este 2º caso deben concordar verbo y sujeto en número.


 
Tu comentario es muy interesante y estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

Impersonal SE
No hay concordancia en número entre el verbo y el sustantivo:
Se suele comer turrones [C.D.].
Se vende casas [C.D.].

Pasiva Refleja
Hay concordancia en número entre el verbo y el sustantivo:
Se suelen comer turrones [Sujeto]. 
Se venden casas [Sujeto].

Pero se prefiere la Pasiva refleja.

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> Hola: Me parece que es una de esas oraciones que se pueden expresar de dos maneras:
> 1) Impersonal: "Se suele comer turrones en España". (La gente, las personas, suelen comer turrones en España).
> 2) Pasiva refleja (que es como está en el ejemplo): "Se suelen comer turrones en España". (>>>Voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España").
> Como bien dice Pitt, en este 2º caso deben concordar verbo y sujeto en número.


 

En resumen:
"Se suele comer turrones en España" > Impersonal = People usually eat nougat in Spain
"Se suelen comer turrones en España" > Voz pasiva = Nougat is usually eaten in Spain
Suelen comer turrones en Espana  > Impersonal, 3rd Person = They usually eat nougat in Spain 
Se vende casas = One sells houses
Se venden casas = Houses are sold
Saludos cordiales


----------



## roanheads

Hi Magmod,
All looks grammatically correct, although in these parts we spell "nougat" without an " h "
Cheers.


----------



## Magmod

roanheads said:


> Hi Magmod,
> All looks grammatically correct, although in these parts we spell "nougat" without an " h "
> Cheers.


Many thanks. Ofcourse you're right everywhere it should be:

nougat
As you can see I made the corrections


----------



## roanheads

Hi Magmod,
De nada. Espero que me ayudes a mí cuando haga falta. Estamos para ayudarnos mutuamente
Chao.


----------



## Pitt

Magmod said:


> Suelen comer turrones en Espana  > Impersonal, 3rd Person = They usually eat nougat in Spain


 
A mi entender esta frase es una Pasiva Refleja: el verbo (suelen) y el sustantivo (turrones) están en plural.

A ver lo que dicen los nativos.

Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Pitt said:


> A mi entender esta frase es una Pasiva Refleja: el verbo (suelen) y el sustantivo (turrones) están en plural.


 
  Esta frase puede ser pasiva refleja si el sustantivo no está vivo. 

Pero el sustantivo es *ellos* y turrones es el objeto directo ¿no?


----------



## Rayines

Pitt said:


> A mi entender esta frase es una Pasiva Refleja: el verbo (suelen) y el sustantivo (turrones) están en plural.
> 
> A ver lo que dicen los nativos.
> 
> Saludos


Hola Pitt: Como bien aclara Magmod, existe un sujeto activo en la oración, aunque no esté presente: _(Las personas) suelen comer turrones en España._Por eso es voz activa. La pasiva refleja, como ya dijimos es_ "Se suelen comer turrones.........." ._



Magmod said:


> Esta frase puede ser pasiva refleja si *no se puede aplicar un *su*jeto al verbo.*
> Pero el *sujeto* es *ellos* y turrones es el objeto directo ¿no?*: ¡Síiiii! *


Magmod, te hice una pequeña corrección.


----------



## Pitt

Magmod said:


> Esta frase puede ser pasiva refleja si el sustantivo no está vivo.
> 
> Pero el sustantivo es *ellos* y turrones es el objeto directo ¿no?


 
Hola Magmod:

¡Disculpa, me he equivocado!

Otra vez los ejemplos:

Suelen comer turrones [C.D.] en España.

Pasiva Refleja:
Se suelen comer turrones [Sujeto] en España.

Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Rayines said:


> Hola Pitt: Como bien aclara Magmod, existe un sujeto activo en la oración, aunque no esté presente: _(Las personas) suelen comer turrones en España._Por eso es voz activa. La pasiva refleja, como ya dijimos es_ "Se suelen comer turrones.........." ._


 
¡Ines, gracias por tu corrección!


----------



## flljob

Rayines said:


> Hola: Me parece que es una de esas oraciones que se pueden expresar de dos maneras:
> 1) Impersonal: "Se suele comer turrones en España". (La gente, las personas, suelen comer turrones en España).
> 2) Pasiva refleja (que es como está en el ejemplo): "Se suelen comer turrones en España". (>>>Voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España").
> Como bien dice Pitt, en este 2º caso deben concordar verbo y sujeto en número.


 
"Se suelen comer turrones en España". (>>>Voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España").
Esta no la entiendo. ¿No debería ser *es solido comer turrones*?

Yo creo que no es correcto decir _se suel*en* comer turrones_. Pero sólo intuitivamente (el verbo soler no es transitivo y no se puede convertir en voz pasiva)


----------



## Rayines

flljob said:


> "Se suelen comer turrones en España". (>>>Voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España").
> Esta no la entiendo. ¿No debería ser *es solido comer turrones*?
> 
> Yo creo que no es correcto decir _se suel*en* comer turrones_. Pero sólo intuitivamente (el verbo soler no es transitivo y no se puede convertir en voz pasiva)


¿No considerarías como voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España"?
Veo que no, ya que lo pusiste en tu cita. Realmente me creas la duda. En caso de que sea así, no puede tener pasiva refleja.


----------



## flljob

Rayines said:


> ¿No considerarías como voz pasiva: "Turrones suelen ser comidos en España"?


 
 Pero aquí el que está en participio es *comer* que sí es un verbo transitivo.

Saludos.

Déjame leer un poco y a lo mejor salgo de dudas.


----------



## Magmod

Rayines said:


> Esta frase:
> 
> Suelen comer turrones [C.D.] en España
> puede ser pasiva refleja si *no se puede aplicar un *su*jeto al verbo.*


 Pero lo que he querido decir es que:

This sentence can be passive if the subject is *non living* =
Esta frase puede ser pasiva refleja si el sustantivo no está vivo.

In other words, for the impersonal third person sentence, the subject has to be *human.*


----------



## Rayines

Magmod said:


> Pero lo que he querido decir es que:
> 
> This sentence can be passive if the subject is *non living* =
> Esta frase puede ser pasiva refleja si el su*jeto* no *es un ser vivo *.
> 
> In other words, for the impersonal third person sentence, the subject has to be *human.*


¡Bueno, yo ya no estoy viva por hoy!


----------



## roanheads

Magmod said:


> Pero lo que he querido decir es que:
> 
> This sentence can be passive if the subject is *non living* =
> Esta frase puede ser pasiva refleja si el sustantivo no está vivo.
> 
> In other words, for the impersonal third person sentence, the subject has to be *human.*


 
Hola Magmod,
¿ Sabes ? Cada vez que el pequeño amigo nuestro " el se " se asoma en el horizante, se tienden trampas, al parecer tanto a los nativos como a los estudiantes ( pues, de acuerdo, más a los estudiantes ) y siendo así, suelo alejarme del tema, pero esta vez me veo involucrado, aunque sea un poco.

Por tanto, una última palabra,

Passivo.----Se suelen comer turrones.
Activo.----- ( ellos ) suelen comer turrones

í Se acabó la fiesta. ( y a los perros con los turrones que quedan ) !
¿Al campo de golf ya, mientras esté vivo !
Nos veremos.


----------



## sbblanco

Hello everyone, these impersonal sentences are a nightmare! 

Tengo una oración que por lo que sé es pasiva refleja, pero me gustaría que me lo confirmen por favor!

*Se necesita*_ una campaña educativa para enseñar a los jóvenes a respetar la naturaleza
_
Pero al cambiarla a voz pasiva con ser no suena tan bien (pienso yo!) 

_Una campaña educativa para enseñar a los jóvenes a respetar la naturaleza es necesitada.  

_Sin importar si suena bien o no, es pasiva refleja verdad? 

Gracias!


----------



## roanheads

Hola sb:



> _*Se necesita* una campaña educativa para enseñar a los jóvenes a respetar la naturaleza
> _


Lo veo como pasiva refleja, " una campaña educativa" es el sujeto implícito.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Sbblanco y Roanheads.

En esa frase es imposible determinar si se trata de una pasiva refleja o una impersonal ya que el verbo está en singular y es transitivo. Se puede interpretar _una campaña..._ tanto como sujeto paciente de la pasiva como objeto directo de la impersonal.


----------



## Jvenmax

Hola a todos. Aunque no soy experto en el tema, quisiera someter a la consideración del foro lo siguiente.
La frase "En España se suele comer turrones" no suena mal; sin embargo,  la frase "En España se suelen comer turrón" sí, y la frase "En España se  suele comer turrón" tampoco suena mal.
Eso orienta hacia que "soler" se refiere a lo que se come y no a la  costumbre de "comer" ni a "los españoles". Por eso creo que se debería  escoger la frase en la cual el verbo "soler" y el sustantivo "turrón"  coinciden en número, como dice Pitt.
Según esto, la primera frase sería la menos aconsejable de usar, y el  que no suene mal, en mi opinión, responde más a la costumbre que a la  gramática.
Saludos!!


----------



## sbblanco

Hola y gracias por las respuestas juandiego y roanheads.

Juandiego, creo que es pasiva refleja porque aunque el verbo es transitivo, para que sea impersonal con verbo transitivo el objeto directo no debe aparecer. Por ejemplo:
_
Se critica mucho pero se alaba poco.

_Ambos verbos transitivos pero sin objeto directo. Como en la oración anterior que presenté si hay un objeto directo (campaña educativa) entonces es pasiva refleja...creo yo.


----------



## juandiego

sbblanco said:


> Hola y gracias por las respuestas juandiego y roanheads.
> 
> Juandiego, creo que es pasiva refleja porque aunque el verbo es transitivo, para que sea impersonal con verbo transitivo el objeto directo no debe aparecer. Por ejemplo:
> _
> Se critica mucho pero se alaba poco.
> 
> _Ambos verbos transitivos pero sin objeto directo. Como en la oración anterior que presenté si hay un objeto directo (campaña educativa) entonces es pasiva refleja...creo yo.


De nada, Sbblanco.

Tengo entendido que las impersonales se pueden construir tanto con verbos transitivos como intransitivos, o sea, también admiten objeto directo. Típicos ejemplos de este caso son:
_Se vende piso en Barcelona_;
_Se alquila apartamento_;
y otras construcciones impersonales sin _se_ como:
_Hace calor_;
_Hay un coche en venta_.

Fíjate que en las dos primeras con _se_ éste parece tener intención de representar al sujeto, o al menos es difícil o imposible de diferenciarla frente a la transmisión de reflexividad pasiva.


----------



## roanheads

Hola juandiego,

Una parte de lo que nos informa la RAE al respecto.

*)* En las oraciones impersonales, llamadas así por carecer de sujeto gramatical, la forma _se_ precede siempre a un verbo en tercera persona del singular. Esta construcción puede darse con verbos intransitivos (_Se trabaja mejor en equipo_), con verbos copulativos (_Se es más feliz sin responsabilidades_), con verbos transitivos que llevan complemento directo de persona precedido de la preposición _a_ (_Entre los gitanos se respeta mucho a los ancianos_) e incluso con verbos en voz pasiva (_Cuando se es juzgado injustamente, es necesario defenderse_). No debe ponerse el verbo en plural cuando la oración impersonal lleva un complemento directo plural, pues la concordancia de número solo se da entre el verbo y el sujeto, y no entre el verbo y el complemento directo; así, hoy no sería correcta una oración como 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_Se vieron a muchos famosos en la fiesta,_ en lugar de _Se vio a muchos famosos en la fiesta_. Tampoco es correcto hacer concordar el verbo de la oración impersonal con otro tipo de complementos preposicionales: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Ayer se llegaron a los 50 ºC en Calcuta_ (en lugar de _se llegó a los 50 ºC_); 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_En la reunión se hablaron de temas importantes_ (en lugar de _se habló de temas importantes_).

También se nota ( refiriéndose al español de España,) 
De acuerdo con esta distribución de uso, la construction impersonal no es normal ni aconsejable, cuando el complemente directo denota cosa.

Entonces,conforme con lo de arriba, a mi parecer es normal y aconsejable considerar " nuestro ejemplo" una pasiva refleja. Claro , mi opinión nada más.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Roanheads.
Gracias por el aporte de la postura de la RAE a este respecto; no la conocía.

Ahora que lo veo recuerdo haber leído (Hispanoteca y otros sitios) que se establece esta frontera de la impersonal con verbo transitivo. Algunos dicen que si va precedido de la preposición _a_, otros que si se trata de un objeto animado, la RAE si es de persona; todos parecen ir por este concepto de persona o asimilable. También he leído opiniones que no establecen esta diferenciación (aquí una aunque poco detallada).

Es cierto que se hace imposible asimilar el supuesto matiz de reflexividad de la pasiva a un sujeto paciente de persona o asimilable y esto es más sencillo con cosas.
_Se vende casa_; ¿a sí misma? —bueno, vale, un poco;
_Se respeta al anciano_; ¿a sí mismo? —No es la idea que se quiere transmitir.

  Así, comprendo la existencia de esta frontera que se propone, la de si el OD es de persona (o asimilable) o no. Por otro lado, este sistema parece favorecer la clasificación como pasiva refleja por defecto: si el OD no es de persona, pasiva refleja; ¿por qué no impersonal?.

No sé si la hay pero yo no conozco una explicación sobre el porqué de lo anterior. Sin embargo, tengo la impresión de que estas estructuras (incluso las plurales) se dan tanto en español por la tendencia que tiene a dejar fuera el sujeto gramatical tan pronto como éste no intervenga activamente en lo que se va a comunicar, o sea, se motivan más en la omisión del sujeto que en una construcción invertida tipo pasiva, independientemente de que el sintagma nominal que acompaña sea de persona o de cosa.

Teniendo en cuenta que esto no es más que una reflexión personal, dado el peso de los que defienden esta postura (RAE, Hisponeteca) y a falta de un respaldo mejor de la mía que el del pobre enlace de arriba: I stand corrected (al menos momentáneamente porque voy a seguir investigando el asunto ).

Saludos.


----------



## sbblanco

Gracias por los comentarios. Pues si, esto de las oraciones impersonales me tiene dándome cabezazos contra la pared! y justo cuando pienso que ya he entendido el cuento, pienso en otro ejemplo y trato de justificarlo...  

Pero creo que la mayoría de los comentarios confirman lo que he estado leyendo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## roanheads

Hola juandiego,
Gracias por tu aporte bien interesante.
Acabo de leer tu enlace Hispanoteca y por cierto me hizo rascar la cabeza. Es que hace tantos años me enseñaron en clase la palabra " se " en sus varias formas, siempre a base de pauta la RAE, por tanto huelga decir que soy partidario de sus estructuras.
De todas formas estudiante soy yo y siempre lo seré y te diré que el español me encanta.

Que tengas una buena noche.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Hola de nuevo Roanheads y Sbblanco.

Acabo de encontrar, también en la Hisponoteca, un artículo más completo sobre las construcciones de pasiva refleja e impersonal refleja.

Tras leerlo detenidamente, se debe concluir que en efecto es imposible determinar en última instancia si la frase propuesta por Sbblanco,
_*Se necesita* una campaña educativa para enseñar a los jóvenes a respetar la naturaleza_,
es pasiva refleja o impersonal.

La explicación es sencilla: las impersonales con objeto directo plural de cosa están desaconsejadas, cierto, pero son posibles en última instancia, y, por lo visto, se dan con cierta frecuencia en el Cono Sur (_Se vende piso*s*_).

En realidad lo que hace la RAE y otros foros de gramática al respecto de este particular es proponer cómo se deberían construir estas frases —según lo que denominan la Norma Culta— en función de las características del sintagma nominal en cuestión. Sin embargo, esto no significa que cuando se dé un caso contrario a esta norma, no se pueda analizar sintácticamente del modo que corresponda (_piso*s*_—OD). Obviamente, si no es descartable el OD de cosa plural en oraciones impersonales reflejas, tampoco puede serlo si este está en singular (_una campaña..._), ya que sería completamente infundado hacer esta discriminación gramatical.

En resumen, que esté desanconsejado el OD de cosa plural en impersonales reflejas no significa que estos no puedan ser analizados sintácticamente como tales y, por tanto, es imposible la diferenciación entre pasiva refleja e impersonal en caso de sintagma nominal de cosa en singular.

Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Hola juandiego,
Pues, expones un concepto muy interesante, pero siento decir que, depués de volver a leer detenidemente la entrada total de lo que dice la RAE en cuanto a este tema, no encontré nada que apoye tu concepto. Lo importante radica en si el ejemplo en singular o plural lleva o no  de complemento directo un sustantivo nominal que actúe de sujeto, por supuesto se trata de ejemplos de cosas  en el español de España: La presencia o la falta de dicho sustantivo permite la diferenciación entre pasiva refleja y impersonal.

Por lo tanto el ejemplo " se necesita un campaña-------" lo veo como pasiva refleja, el sustantivo " campaña" sirve de sujeto paciente.

Es que en el foro ya se ha debatido " ad nauseam" este tema, a lo largo de los años, asi que en este momento te voy a dejar en paz, deseándote un buen " finde.        


Un genial saludo.


----------



## juandiego

Hola roanheads y gracias por lo del fin semana.

Échale un vistazo al enlace último de la Hispanoteca que puse en mi anterior post es bastante interesante. Hay una breve explicación del origen histórico de las impersonales directamente relacionado con el porqué de la postura de recomendarlas sólo para persona. Pero también reconoce la situación actual de la casuística de impersonales: que de hecho se dan con objeto directo de cosa.

Entiendo que la RAE no está diciendo cómo analizar sintácticamente sino como conviene construir las frases de acuerdo a su criterio de norma culta, aunque ésta no cubre toda la realidad del lenguaje.

Por ejemplo, que la RAE critique, con sus razones, el laísmo o el uso plural de _haber_ con sentido de existencia no impide analizar sintácticamente estos casos de la manera que corresponda dentro de sus usos al margen de la norma culta. Así, en:
_La dije de todo_; *La* es objeto indirecto y no directo como se inferiría del tipo de pronombre utilizado;
y en:
_Habían tres coches_; *Tres coches* pasa a ser sujeto y no el objeto directo que habitualmente es cuando este verbo está bien utilizado.

Por esto, se puede analizar _Se vende pisos_ como impersonal con objeto directo, de hecho no puede ser pasiva refleja porque el verbo no concuerda en número con el sintagma nominal. Cuando el verbo es transitivo y el sintagma nominal singular de cosa, la construcción impersonal y pasiva refleja coinciden exactamente, por lo que intentar discernir cuál de ellas motivó en el hablante su construcción es labor imposible; diferenciarlas en este caso parece básicamente en una cuestión de nomenclatura.

Sería interesante hacer un estudio estadístico con una muestra representativa de la población general con el objeto de indagar cómo sienten esta construcción:
(1) El piso es vendido = _Se vende piso_ = [No importa quién] vende piso (2)

Me viene ahora también a la memoria una cosa que me contó el compañero Peterdg: que hay gramáticos que analizan ese _se_ como sujeto (generalizador). La evolución en el idioma de esta partícula reflexiva es contradictoria con esta interpretación, pero la verdad es que para uno que prescinda de esta consideración y analice el asunto desde el punto de vista exclusivamente de lo que ahora ve, tiene cierto sentido.

Un saludo cordial para ti también.


----------



## roanheads

juandiego,
Gracias por tu aporte---- te doy un minuto, me están llamando a dar un paseo. 

[





> Por esto, se puede analizar _Se vende pisos_ como impersonal con objeto directo, de hecho no puede ser pasiva refleja porque el verbo no concuerda en número con el sintagma nominal. Cuando el verbo es transitivo y el sintagma nominal singular de cosa, la construcción impersonal y pasiva refleja coinciden exactamente, por lo que intentar discernir cuál de ellas motivó en el hablante su construcción es labor imposible; diferenciarlas en este caso parece básicamente en una cuestión de nomenclatura.





> Sería interesante hacer un estudio estadístico con una muestra representativa de la población general con el objeto de indagar cómo sienten esta construcción:
> (1) El piso es vendido = _Se vende piso_ = [No importa quién] vende piso



1 No creo que " se vende pisos" se considere normal en el español culto de España, pero si se acepta en Latinoamérica.

2 ".El piso es vendido": Lo entiendo como " ya se han cumplido los trámites de compra/venta de un piso." 

" Se vende piso": El piso está a la venta.


Hasta luego, me voy disparado.


----------



## juandiego

roanheads said:


> No creo que " se vende pisos" se considere normal en el español culto de España, pero si se acepta en Latinoamérica.


 Pero no es esto lo que yo discuto, Roanheads. Para nada es mi intención sugerir que el criterio de norma culta sea irrelevante y que no importe no respetarlo, al contrario.
Particularmente yo utilizo la forma plural del verbo en estas construcciones porque es la que me sale con naturalidad. Si acaso, más bien tendería al error de utilizar el verbo plural incluso con complemento de persona plural.

Lo que defiendo es que cuando se da un caso tipo _"Se vende piso"_, que no está en contra del criterio de norma culta, es imposible discernir si la estructura profunda de la oración responde a una pasiva refleja o a una impersonal porque ambas coinciden. Es por esto por lo que planteaba lo de:
(1) El piso es vendido = _Se vende piso_ = [No importa quién] vende piso (2)
1.- Interpretación pasiva.
2.- Interpretación impersonal.
¿Qué siente uno cuando se encuentra la frase en azul, la 1 o la 2?
En esto ya no tiene nada que ver el criterio de norma culta; es un tema exclusivamente de percepción de la partícula _se_.
Esta polémica no es una cuestión sólo mía, que conste; puedes encontrarla en el apartado "Citas" (como 2/3 página abajo) de este enlace (el de antes).

Best regards.


----------



## Pitt

Yo también creo que ambas interpretaciones son posibles:

_Se vende piso. _
pasiva refleja: piso = sujeto
impersonal se: piso = complemento directo

Saludos


----------

